# Palabras que tienen significados opuestos  el uno del otro.



## Crisipo de Soli

Como bien se sabe si alguien tiene, por poner sólo un ejemplo, una finca y la da en arrendamiento entonces ese alguien recibe el nombre de arrendador y quien tome en arrendamiento dicha finca recibe el nombre de arrendatario.Ahora bien, el verbo *arrendar*, de donde proceden tanto arrendador como arrendatario, *significa tanto* *el ceder* *como el* *adquirir por cierto precio el goce o el aprovechamiento temporal de algo*, esto es,*la misma palabra **(arrendar) significa ideas contrarias*.El mismo fenómeno sucede con el vocablo *alquilar*.Así pues mis preguntas son:

¿Cómo se les llama a las palabras tales que cumplen con la condición de tener dos significados opuestos el uno del otro?...

¿Es correcto el decir que dichos vocablos son antónimos de si mismos?...


----------



## relativamente

Lo que sucede con la palabra ALQUILAR es muy curioso, pues no solo sucede en español, sino también en catalÁN, francés e inglés y pooiblemente en otros idiomas.Esto se presta a confusiones sin embargo así sigue y es por la gran influencia que ha tenido el Derecho Romano a lo largo de la historia.En efecto comprar no es lo contrario de vender sino que son dos modos de ver la misma cosa la compraventa que era el contrato original.Lo mismo sucedía con la locatioconductio que podía ser rei(el alquiler) operarum et operis(algo así como el contrato de trabajo)


----------



## lazarus1907

Es una teoría muy interesante, pero "alquilar" es una palabra árabe, ¿no? (como muchas otras palabras que incorporaron el artículo árabe).


----------



## relativamente

Según el diccionario de la academia procede del árabe kira' .He buscado esta palabra pero no la he encontrado , lo cual no quiere decir que no exista.Sí que he encontrado qira' que significa lectura o recitación.De todos modos los esquemas mentales de los juristas hasta en los momentos actuales se centran más en los contratos como instituciones o herramientas que usan las partes.De todos modos para evitar confuciones se podría reservar arrendar para el propietario y alquilar para el inquilino.


----------



## Kane

Puede que sean homónimos

*RAE *
*Homónimo *adj._ Ling._ Dicho de una palabra: Que, siendo igual que otra en la forma, tiene distinta significación; p. ej., _Tarifa,_ ciudad, y _tarifa_ de precios. U. t. c. s. m.


----------



## Jellby

relativamente said:


> De todos modos para evitar confuciones se podría reservar arrendar para el propietario y alquilar para el inquilino.



... o "alquilino", como dicen algunos 

Otra palabra del mismo estilo es "huésped", que designa tanto al anfitrión como al alojado.
Creo que "lívido" también podría valer, ya que de un tiempo a esta parte significa tanto "amoratado" (su significado original) como "pálido".

¿Qué tal "autoantónimo"?


----------



## relativamente

La palabra lívido siempre la había escuchado com equivalente a pálido, pero compruebo que ya en latín significaba ambas cosas.Yo las calificaría simplemente como palabras confusas, para no liar más la madeja. En cuanto a huèsped se puede definir bien como parte en un contrato de hopedaje.También alquilar es simplemente tomar parte en un contrato típico del artículo tal del código civil.


----------



## lazarus1907

Huésped es una palabra interesante, porque su significado original (proto-indoeuropeo) era "extraño". De ahí que el latín, además de "hospes" (huésped), también tuviera "hostilis" (hostil).

Lívido etimológicamente era originalmente amoratado (incluso antes del latín), y la acepción de "pálido" no se incluyó en el DRAE hasta la edición de 1984, porque mucha gente desconocía el significado de lívido, pero como casi todos conocían la expresión "quedarse lívido", pensaron que significaba "quedarse pálido", y la RAE tuvo que terminar añadiendo esta acepción "a petición popular". En otras palabras, esta palabra no tiene significados opuestos, sino un significado extra que se ha añadido debido a una confusión.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> Lívido etimológicamente era originalmente amoratado (incluso antes del latín), y la acepción de "pálido" no se incluyó en el DRAE hasta la edición de 1984, porque mucha gente desconocía el significado de lívido, pero como casi todos conocían la expresión "quedarse lívido", pensaron que significaba "quedarse pálido", y la RAE tuvo que terminar añadiendo esta acepción "a petición popular". En otras palabras, esta palabra no tiene significados opuestos, sino un significado extra que se ha añadido debido a una confusión.



Pero el caso es que, aunque nos pese, ahora tiene significados opuestos. Muchas veces recurrimos al DRAE para decir que tal palabra es incorrecta o "no existe", ahora deberemos ser consecuentes y aceptar que "lívido" significa dos cosas que son en principio opuestas, aunque originalmente no fuera así. Quizá dentro de unos años tengan incluso que eliminar la acepción de "amoratado" porque nadie la use y lleve a confusión (y a lo mejor incluso tienen que cambiar "libido" por "líbido" (por cierto, otra palabra femenina que acaba en "o")  ). Algo parecido ocurre con "álgido", que significa "gélido" (muy frío), pero se viene usando en el sentido de culminante o crítico (que suele estar más relacionado con el calor que con el frío).

Otras palabras que cambian o acepciones que se han incluido recientemente (por lo que sé) son "ignorar" con el sentido de "no hacer caso" (antes era sólo "no saber") y "decantarse" como pronominal con el sentido de "decidirse" (antes era separar un líquido del poso vertiéndolo suavemente). Está claro que el idioma cambia.


----------



## lazarus1907

Volviendo al tema principal, dudo que exista un término específico para describir este tipo de palabras (*homónimo* se acerca, pero se usa para comparar dos o más palabras distintas), pero podríamos inventárnoslo. Por ejemplo, *autohomónimo*.  

Para ti, Jellby:

demo(nstration), felatio, foto(grafía), libido, loto, macro, mano, moto(cicleta), nao, o (la letra), polio (ambigua), radio, sinhueso, virago.


----------



## jazyk

En inglés se ha creado el término _contronym_ para este tipo de palabras. Si tomáramos el inglés como base, en español tendríamos _contrónimo_ (a par de antónimo, sinónimo, etc.), que aunque es un híbrido de latín y griego, no será el primero (véase _televisión_).


----------



## Jellby

jazyk said:


> En inglés se ha creado el término _contronym_ para este tipo de palabras. Si tomamos el inglés como base, en español tendríamos _contrónimo_ (a par de antónimo, sinónimo, etc.), que aunque es un híbrido de latín y griego, no será el primero (véase _televisión_).



Yo sigo prefiriendo "autoantónimo".


----------



## jazyk

Yo también prefiero_ autoantónimo._


----------



## luyansan

relativamente said:


> comprar no es lo contrario de vender sino que son dos modos de ver la misma cosa


 
Como dice Relativamente, no veo que estas palabras se refieran a acciones, situaciones, personas... opuestas y contrarias sino a realidades que se complementan y que normalmente coexisten (no se da una si no se da la otra a la vez). 

Tampoco creo que "amoratado" sea lo contrario de "intensamente pálido" o que "álgido" se relacione con "acalorado" (más bien es sinónimo de "crítico, culminante, decisivo"). 

¿Qué tal "palabras con significados complementarios, de cara y cruz, de toma y daca, de ida y vuelta"...  ?


----------



## Jellby

luyansan said:


> ¿Qué tal "palabras con significados complementarios, de cara y cruz, de toma y daca, de ida y vuelta"...  ?



Ya que lo mencionas, precisamente "cara" es otra posibilidad. Todas las monedas tienen dos caras, aunque no estén trucadas, una de las caras se llama "cara" y la otra se llama "cruz".


----------



## luyansan

No sé, no me acaba de convencer. 

Según el DRAE, 



> *tronco, ca.(Del lat. truncus).4. m. Cuerpo humano o de cualquier animal, prescindiendo de la cabeza y las extremidades.*


 

Y luego:


> *pecho1.(Del lat. pectus).2. m. Parte exterior delantera de esta porción del cuerpo, a diferencia de la espalda
> *


*
*


> *espalda.(Del lat. tardío spatŭla, omóplato).1. f. Parte posterior del cuerpo humano, desde los hombros hasta la cintura
> *


 
¿Significa esto que la palabra "tronco" es contraria de sí misma al incluir tanto la parte delantera como la posterior?


----------



## luyansan

Dándole vueltas a la idea propuesta por Crisipo se me ha ocurrido otra palabra de estas: *oler*, que significa tanto "despedir un olor" como "captar un olor con el olfato". 

De todos modos, sigo sin estar convencido. ¿Se supone que *suicidio* es antónimo de sí mismo porque la víctima y el verdugo son la misma persona?


----------



## relativamente

También la palabra oler que significa tanto percibir un olor como exhalarlo, tiene una traducción francesa e inglesa con una palabra para ambas acepciones , smell y sentir.No ocurría así en latín, pero no creo que sea pura coincidencia.Seguramente debe haber alguna razón de tipo psicológico.Pero al percibir un olor la persona que olfatea y el objeto olfateado entran en una relación muy íntima que quizá explique esa peculiaridad No creo necesario inventar un rubro para estas palabras, pues no creo que sean muchas


----------



## puliku

Acabo de leer un artículo muy interesante de Freud (Sobre el sentido antitético de la palabras primitivas), en el que evidencia el uso en las lenguas primitivas (egipcio) de significados antitéticos con una sola palabra.

He ido reflexionando mucho, y me parece que también se puede aplicar a la lengua española como decís.
Primero porque hay matices bastante opuestos (término del autobús, a la vez término y partida del recorrido; terminal del aeropuerto: donde empieza el viaje y también donde termina...).
Y luego porque hasta en palabras (tan sólo se me ocurrió una) sencillas se puede encontrar estos rastros: altos árboles, hacia arriba, pero al contrario, altos ríos, hacia abajo...

Bueno, esto normalmente va en el otro thread ni idea de por qué está aquí...... si algún moderador pasa por ahí.....


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:


Otra palabra que entra dentro de la categoría en cuestión es *nimio(a)* y de hecho el mismo DRAE hace mención de tal situación:

*nimio**, mia**.*(Del lat. _nimĭus_, excesivo, abundante, sentido que se mantiene en español; pero fue también mal interpretada la palabra, y recibió acepciones de significado contrario).

*1. *adj. Dicho generalmente de algo no material: Insignificante, sin importancia.

*2. *adj. Dicho generalmente de algo no material: Excesivo, exagerado.

*3. *adj. Prolijo, minucioso, escrupuloso.




_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Así pues en base en lo que menciona el DRAE y por poner sólo un ejemplo, la oración "El Dr. fulano de tal tiene un conocimiento *nimio* de la anatomía humana" podría ser entendida como teniendo dos contenidos semánticos opuestos:​ 

a) El Dr. fulano de tal tiene un conocimiento *insignificante* de la anatomía humana.​ 
o​ 
b) El Dr. fulano de tal tiene un conocimiento *exagerado* de la anatomía humana.​ 

Por otra parte he estado reflexionando sobre la observación de luyansan y relativamente en cuanto a que *el tipo de oposición que presentan alquilar *(entendido como el ceder por cierto precio el goce o el aprovechamiento temporal de algo) *y alquilar* (entendido como el adquirir por cierto precio el goce o el aprovechamiento temporal de algo) *es distinto del tipo de oposición que presentan nimio* (entendido como insignificante) *y nimio* (entendido como exagerado). Me parece que luyansan y relativamente *tienen algo de razón* y entonces tal vez lo que tendríamos que hacer es proceder a clarificar y establecer cuántas clases de oposición existen. Seguiré cavilando al respecto en mis ratos libres.​ 

Hasta luego.​


----------



## ampurdan

Se dice que hay tres tipos de antónimos: antónimos propios, complementarios y recíprocos.

Los antónimos propios son aquellos que se oponen en una gradación: alto-bajo, fuerte-flojo, caliente-frío, etc.

Los complementarios son los que describen estados totalmente incompatibles: si uno se da, no se da el otro. Por ejemplo, vivo-muerto, hombre-mujer, encendido-apagado.

Los recíprocos son aquellos que se implican el uno al otro. Por ejemplo: comprar y vender, dar y recibir, etc.

Por lo tanto, "arrendar" y "alquilar" serían "autorecíprocos", como también "oler" y "huésped". "Nimio" y "lívido" serían propiamente "autoantónimos".

Todos estos casos de autoantonimia son también casos de polisemia, no de homonimia. 

Homónimos son "banco" de peces, "banco" del parque y "banco" como entidad financiera; pero "pueblo" como aldea y "pueblo" como el conjunto de los habitantes de un país no son homónimos, sino distintas acepciones de la misma palabra.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

Revisando el DRAE me he topado con la sorpresa de que la palabra *espirar *también cae dentro de la categoría de los autoantónimos. Directo del DRAE:

*espirar**.*(Del lat. _spirāre_).


*1. *tr. Exhalar, echar de sí un cuerpo buen o mal olor.

*2. *tr._ Rel._ Dicho especialmente del Espíritu Santo: Infundir espíritu, animar, mover.

*3. *tr._ Rel._ Dicho del Padre y del Hijo: Producir, por medio de su amor recíproco, al Espíritu Santo.

*4. *tr. ant. Atraer el aire exterior a los pulmones.

*5. *intr. Tomar aliento, alentar.

*6. *intr. Expeler el aire aspirado. U. t. c. tr.

*7. *intr. poét. Dicho del viento: Soplar blandamente.




_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados._ 


De acuerdo con la acepción número 1 que aparece en la entrada del DRAE que corresponde a la palabra *espirar*, este último vocablo significa *exhalar* pero en concordancia con la acepción número 4 de la misma entrada, la palabra espirar también significa *inhalar*.​ 


Hasta luego.​


----------



## Jellby

Crisipo de Soli said:


> De acuerdo con la acepción número 1 que aparece en la entrada del DRAE que corresponde a la palabra *espirar*, este último vocablo significa *exhalar* pero en concordancia con la acepción número 4 de la misma entrada, la palabra espirar también significa *inhalar*.



Tienes razón, no conocía la acepción 4 (advierte que está marcada como "antigua", no obstante), pero yo marcaría la 6 en lugar de la 1.

En el colegio ya me enseñaro que lo contrario de "inspirar" era "espirar" y no "expirar"


----------



## faranji

El siguiente uso de la palabra 'cruzar' también es un contrónimo, ¿no os parece?

Por ejemplo: _Nos cruzamos por el camino_. ¿Significa que nos encontramos o que no nos vimos? Yo la he oído utilizada en ambos sentidos.

El uso actual de _enervar _también tiene un qué de contradictorio. Originalmente significaba _debilitar_, pero hoy se usa para casi lo opuesto: _excitar, poner nervioso_.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos otra vez:

"Creo que la palabra *ruptura* podría entrar también dentro de la categoría de los autoantónimos" pues en la clásica frase "*la* *ruptura de las hostilidades*" el vocablo en cuestión suele ser usado para indicar que las actividades bélicas se han iniciado *pero *si tomamos el significado literal del término ruptura...¿Entonces estaríamos declarando que las actividades bélicas se han detenido?...es decir ¿El vocablo *ruptura* en la frase antes citada indica que las operaciones bélicas han entrado en un periodo de inactividad o en un periodo de actividad?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo no había oído lo de ruptura de las hostilidades; he oído de la ruptura de relaciones y el comienzo de las hostilidades. La busco en Google y me encuentro con que es bastante frecuente. ¿En qué mundo vivo?


----------



## Jellby

Crisipo de Soli said:


> "Creo que la palabra *ruptura* podría entrar también dentro de la categoría de los autoantónimos" pues en la clásica frase "*la* *ruptura de las hostilidades*"



No recuerdo haberlo oído nunca, pero:

*romper.*
8. tr. Interrumpir la continuidad de algo no material. _Romper la monotonía, el hilo del discurso, el silencio, la tregua, las negociaciones, el noviazgo._
16. intr. Tener principio, empezar, comenzar. _Romper el día. Romper a hablar. Romper la marcha._


----------



## relativamente

Bueno, ya que he dado mi punto de vista en muchos puntos planteados en este hilo, voy a despedirme del mismo, opinando sobre estos dos últimos casos.
Respecto a enervante y enervar, siempre lo encontré en los textos decimonónicos españoles con el significado de algo que produce relajación o flojedad.Supongo que está implícita la preposición latina ex, e indica exclusión del nerviosismo.Sim embargo en Francés tiene  significado contrario, seguramente está implícita la preposición in, por lo que implica justo lo contrario. Parece que se ha contagiado este sentido al Español desde el Francés.
Respecto a ruptura de las hostilidades, es una expresión muy concreta.La he oído varias veces.La palabra ruptura tiene un sentido general bien determinado.Yo creo que es una expresión que podríamos calificar de "pregnante" y sería una abreviación de ruptura de la paz por inicio de las hostilidades.Caber decir lo mismo de "romper aguas".No es que el agua se rompa, es otra cosa lo que se rompe y produce la salida del agua antes de iniciarse el parto.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Amigos, disculpen que exhume esta discusión, pero la encontré googleando acerca del tema; y ya que veo que algunos buscan nombre para este peculiarísimo fenómeno de nuestra lengua, quisiera difundirles una nomenclatura propuesta por el filósofo Roberto Rojo y que a mí me parece muy elegante: *palabras jánicas.* Lamentablemente el texto donde introduce esta denominación no está en la red, pero la alusión es al dios Jano, que tenía dos caras que apuntaban en direcciones opuestas; otra alternativa sería palabras *bifrontes*. Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches Doktor Faustus:

Has hecho bien en desempolvar esta discusión, ya que se trata de un fenómeno interesantísimo. Recuerdo que se evocó el mismo tipo de palabras en este otro hilo: nimiedad.

La idea de "palabras jánicas" me parece un aporte de lo más relevante, y creo que merece una seria consideración.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Doktor Faustus said:


> Amigos, disculpen que exhume esta discusión, pero la encontré googleando acerca del tema; y ya que veo que algunos buscan nombre para este peculiarísimo fenómeno de nuestra lengua, quisiera difundirles una nomenclatura propuesta por el filósofo Roberto Rojo y que a mí me parece muy elegante: *palabras jánicas.* Lamentablemente el texto donde introduce esta denominación no está en la red, pero la alusión es al dios Jano, que tenía dos caras que apuntaban en direcciones opuestas; otra alternativa sería palabras *bifrontes*. Un saludo.


 
Hola otra vez a todos los miembros de este foro:


Más que interesante lo que has aportado Doktor Faustus, creo que eres un excelente reanimador (me parece más adecuado que el término exhumador en este caso en particular) de discusiones en estado catatónico, jejejejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Gracias, muchachos, el gusto es mío. Siguiendo los links propuestos me topé con el interesantísimo concepto de enantiosemia, que me resultó por demás simpático. Ya ven, como abonado al gremio de los filósofos las raíces griegas me resultan particularmente deleitables  Gracias por el _feedback_, un abrazo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Apelando al neologismo citado por Doktor Faustus, una palabra que en Argentina está en proceso de "janización" es "picardía".
En Argentina, cuando alguien ha hecho algo muy tonto (ha dejado pasar una inmejorable oportunidad, o ha sacrificado un gran beneficio a mediano plazo por un pequeño beneficio inmediato, etc....) se suele decir: "¡Qué picardía!"
Es común que la gente diga: "No hacerlo sería una picardía..."

Me pregunto si algunas palabras jánicas como _nimiedad_ o _álgido_, habrán comenzado del mismo modo. Con un deliberado uso irónico que luego pasó a figurar como una nueva acepción.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¿Alguien más ha notado que el verbo "prestar" se usa como autorecíproco? Por acá oigo a mucha gente decir "presté" cuando quieren decir "pedí prestado". Esto le brinda ambigüedad a la frase: "Le presté dinero a mi tío". Siempre he tachado este uso de incorrecto, pero podríamos estar ante el origen de este tipo de palabras.

Saludos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

No he leído de detalle todo el hilo, pero acabo de recordar la palabra _evento_.
En su primera acepción, significa eventualidad, suceso imprevisto.
Por influencia del inglés _event_, comenzó a utilizársela en castellano con el significado de acontecimiento planeado, organizado (un encuentro deportivo, un acto político, etc...)
Puesto que la RAE ya ha aceptado esta segunda acepción, creo que es un buen ejemplo de palabra jánica.
Si alguien ya la mencionó, bueno, mejor que sobre y no que falte...


----------



## ampurdan

Buenos días,

Recordemos por favor las preguntas que encuadran el tema de este hilo:



Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Cómo se les llama a las palabras tales que cumplen con la condición de tener dos significados opuestos el uno del otro?...
> 
> ¿Es correcto el decir que dichos vocablos son antónimos de si mismos?...



Por lo tanto, el tema del hilo es hallar el nombre de esas palabras, no elaborar una lista completa de las palabras que puedan encasillarse en una tal categoría.

Saludos,

ampurdan (moderador)


----------



## yserien

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Alguien más ha notado que el verbo "prestar" se usa como autorecíproco? Por acá oigo a mucha gente decir "presté" cuando quieren decir "pedí prestado". Esto le brinda ambigüedad a la frase: "Le presté dinero a mi tío". Siempre he tachado este uso de incorrecto, pero podríamos estar ante el origen de este tipo de palabras.
> 
> Saludos.


Nada más matizar que en España el verbo prestar no tiene ese sentido de autorecíproco.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí son palabras _anfibológicas_.


----------



## clares3

Hola
El bifrontismo al que alguien ha aludido creo que no tiene que ver con el hilo pues se refiere a las palabras (o frases) que tienen dos sentidos según se lean de derecha a izquierda o de izquierda a derecha: "ala" sería un ejemplo de bifrontismo de un solo significado, "a la sala" sería lo mismo pero en frase, y "rata" sería un caso de bifrontismo auténtico pues leída de izquierda a derecha es rata pero leída al revés da "atar". A las bifrontes de un solo significado se les llama también capicúas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los textos que se leen igual en los dos sentidos se los conoce por *palíndromos*. Hay poetas que escriben palíndromos poéticos. En Galicia uno muy bueno es Gonzalo Navaza. hay muchas páginas en la red sobre el tema.


----------



## clares3

"Los textos que se leen igual en los dos sentidos se los conoce por *palíndromos" (XiaoRoel)*
Gracias, Xiao, se me olvidó hacer referencia ese otro nombre; pensaba en números más que en letras..


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola de nueva cuenta a todos los miembros de este foro:
 
 



XiaoRoel said:


> Para mí son palabras _anfibológicas_.


 
 
   Hola XiaoRoel, me bastó  el leer tan solo algunos cuantos mensajes escritos por ti en este excelente foro para darme cuenta de la enorme cultura que posees. Ahora bien, con todo el debido respeto me permito discrepar de ti en cuanto a que el vocablo "anfibológico" sea el vocablo adecuado para nombrar al tipo de palabras aludidas en este hilo pues en estricta lógica una anfibología sólo implica doble sentido o ambigüedad en el significado de una palabra pero no implica necesariamente que los dos sentidos que pueda tener una palabra sean opuestos el uno del otro. Yo me decanto por la propuesta de “palabras jánicas”.
 
 
Hasta luego.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todo este tipo de palabras, las llamemos como las llamemos son palabras que se polarizan en uno u otro significado dependiendo del contexto textual o real. En todas las lenguas sucede el fenómeno. En muchos casos unos de los significados cae en *desuso* porque los *hablantes usan uno sólo de los significados en su contexto natural repetidamente*, mientras _el otro significado_ empieza a ser _sustituido_ por otras palabras de significado igual o bastante coincidente _en sus_ _propios contextos_.
Un caso es el de _*nimio*_, en el sentido del _nimis_ latino (es un uso latinizante que nunca estuvo vivo a nivel oral), _sustituido por otros poderizadores_: mucho, bastante, etc. Y usado sólo en el sentido de _poco, escaso_ y usual en el habla.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:

     Deseo comentar que aunque a mí en lo particular me gusta más la expresión “palabra jánica” para designar al tipo de palabra aludido en este hilo, juzgo también que tanto el término “autoantónimo” como el término “contrónimo” tienen el suficiente sentido común como para ser utilizados sin problema alguno como sinónimos de “palabra jánica”. Así que desde mi punto de vista hemos ya encontrado tres vocablos válidos para designar a las palabras aludidas.



XiaoRoel said:


> Todo este tipo de palabras, las llamemos como las llamemos son palabras que se polarizan en uno u otro significado dependiendo del contexto textual o real. En todas las lenguas sucede el fenómeno. En muchos casos unos de los significados cae en *desuso* porque los *hablantes usan uno sólo de los significados en su contexto natural repetidamente*, mientras _el otro significado_ empieza a ser _sustituido_ por otras palabras de significado igual o bastante coincidente _en sus_ _propios contextos_.
> Un caso es el de _*nimio*_, en el sentido del _nimis_ latino (es un uso latinizante que nunca estuvo vivo a nivel oral), _sustituido por otros poderizadores_: mucho, bastante, etc. Y usado sólo en el sentido de _poco, escaso_ y usual en el habla.


 
Hola de nuevo XiaoRoel:
 
    Ciertamente que la mayoría de los autoantónimos que existen actualmente en el idioma castellano se ajustan a lo que tú bien acabas de describir: son palabras que se polarizan en uno u otro significado dependiendo del contexto textual o real, pero con el debido respeto yo pienso que no todos los contrónimos castellanos caen dentro de dicha descripción. Tres ejemplos de esto último son las palabras “oler”, “arrendar” y “alquilar” que no se han polarizado todavía en alguno de sus dos significados opuestos. Si nos remitimos al mensaje número 21 de este hilo que ha sido escrito por ampurdan entonces creo que resulta más o menos fácil de deducir que habría diferentes categorías de palabras jánicas dependiendo del tipo de oposición que los dos significados opuestos de una cierta palabra presenten entre si.


Hasta luego.


----------



## Fer BA

Amigos:

Aquí es cuando extraño a _Las cosas facilitas_...

Hace un siglo ya que Freud publicó _Sobre el sentido antitético de las palabras primitivas_ y hará unos 80 años (lustro más o menos) que Lopez-Ballesteros lo tradujo al castellano. Yo no quiero interrumpir su bellísima inspiración neologizante, pero...¿para que renombrar lo que ya tiene nombre? 

Hay un mensaje, el #19 de Puliku que habla del asunto (es de la época anterior a la resurrección del hilo).


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:

Fer BA debo confesar que no había puesto la suficiente atención con respecto al mensaje número 19 de este hilo escrito por Puliku. Estoy ya tratando de conseguir la obra de Freud titulada "_Sobre el sentido antitético de las palabras primitivas"._ Hago la siguiente pregunta sólo para confirmar: 

¿Así que entonces de acuerdo con dicho texto Freud le llama “palabras primitivas” al tipo de palabras aludidas en este hilo?

Atentamente
Crisipo de Soli.


----------



## Fer BA

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:
> 
> Fer BA debo confesar que no había puesto la suficiente atención con respecto al mensaje número 19 de este hilo escrito por Puliku. Estoy ya tratando de conseguir la obra de Freud titulada "_Sobre el sentido antitético de las palabras primitivas"._ Hago la siguiente pregunta sólo para confirmar:
> 
> ¿Así que entonces de acuerdo con dicho texto Freud le llama “palabras primitivas” al tipo de palabras aludidas en este hilo?
> 
> Atentamente
> Crisipo de Soli.


 
Crisipo:

No, no las llama así. Ahora que releo el artículo veo que no las llama de ninguna manera, sólo describe que en muchas _palabras primitivas_ _(Urworte)_ se encuentra un -doble-_ sentido antitético (Gegensinn)._

Crei que en el artículo las llamaba _palabras antitéticas_, pero de hecho no lo hace. Pido disculpas por la equivocación.

Sin embargo, dado que el artículo sobre el que Freud trabaja es de 1884 es más que probable que alguien les haya dado un nombre. 

Te paso el artículo de Freud http://www.scribd.com/doc/7005246/FREUD-AE11-04Sobre-El-Sentido-Antitetico-de-Las-Palabras


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Palabras de polisemia simétrica*, tal como hay _antónimos simétricos_ (construir/destruir; mojar/secar; bonito/feo), sería el nombre de estas palabras con el mismo significante, pero con significados contrapuestos o simétricos.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

XiaoRoel said:


> *Palabras de polisemia simétrica*, tal como hay _antónimos simétricos_ (construir/destruir; mojar/secar; bonito/feo), sería el nombre de estas palabras con el mismo significante, pero con significados contrapuestos o simétricos.


 
Hola XiaoRoel:
 
   Me parece que tu propuesta es totalmente adecuada y por lo tanto aceptable, así que a mí parecer ya tenemos cuatro formas válidas para nombrar a las palabras que han sido aludidas en este hilo.
 



relativamente said:


> No creo necesario inventar un rubro para estas palabras, pues no creo que sean muchas


 
Hola relativamente:
 
    Con todo el enorme y debido respeto me permito discrepar de ti por completo. Después de leer con detenimiento el hipervínculo que Fer BA nos ha hecho el favor de colocar acerca del trabajo de Freud, para mí empieza a volverse claro que las palabras que han sido aludidas en este hilo son muchas más de las que yo había supuesto en un principio y por lo tanto juzgo que *sí es necesario el crear un nombre adecuado para hacer referencia a dicho tipo de palabras*. Como ya lo he comentado, gracias a la aportación de XiaoRoel juzgo que ya tenemos cuatro opciones aceptables para nombrar a las palabras en cuestión.
 
 
Hasta luego.


----------



## Guilargar

Saludos a todos y larga vida a todos. Excepcional lugar. Llego tarde y me alegro de haberlo encontrado. Mi opinión: excelentes propuestas de Puliku (19), Ampurdan marzo 16 del 2007 y (36, de agosto 01 del 2009) <y pienso que no se le brindó la atención debida a la primera aportación que hizo, muy valiosa y certera, creo que la respuesta de hecho está ahí> y de Dr. Faustos (29), y Fer BA (45). Pero propongo un término que las singularice y es ANTÍPODAS. Que en principio se refiere a dos puntos diametralmente opuestos en el globo terráqueo; pero que por extensión se usa para condiciones totalmente opuestas. Serían, entonces, palabras "antípodas". Pero insisto en que el argumento de Ampurdan es envidiable. Me despido esperando que todos los que han participado en este hermoso foro estén y sigan bien.


----------



## Guilargar

Grave omisión de mi parte. Dr Faustos (32),  "enantiosemia", justo. Habremos de agradecerlo y mucho. Buen día a todos.


----------



## hablante.mx

Hola, estaba buscando un término adecuado para las palabras homónimas (homógrafas u homófonas) y antónimas a la vez, no lo encontré en la RAE, y se me ocurrió que podría ser ya sea _autoantónimo_, o _anto-homónimo_. 
Aparte de esta hebra encontré la siguiente liga:
http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Autoantonym
_auotanónimo_ queda bien en mi escrito, pero ¿qué pasa con palabras que son _homófonas_ como _cima_ y _sima_?
en ese caso podrían llamarse _anto-homófonas_, se que no suena tan bien como _autoantónima_, pero es más precisa.
En la liga que cito, mencionan los nombres propuestos en esta hebra, pero no hay ningún ejemplo _homófono_.
También  se me ocurrió buscar si existía anti-homónimo, pero desistí porque  suena a lo contrario de un homónimo que sería incorrecto.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Yo propongo que se llamen palabras bipolares.


----------



## hablante.mx

Guilargar
Enantiosemia, (enantio: opuesto + semia: significado) siento que no denota lo que buscamos. En la liga que cité se puede ver que autoantónimo no es un neologismo tan _neo. _Lo único que le veo de desventaja es que no se puede aplicar a las palabras que son homofonas y antónimas, por eso creo que anto-homónimo puede ser más funcional como lo expliqué antes.

Alberto,
Bipolar, no queda y suena "políticamente incorrecto", no crees?


----------



## alberto gonzalez

hablante.mx said:


> Guilargar
> Enantiosemia, (enantio: opuesto + semia: significado) siento que no denota lo que buscamos. En la liga que cité se puede ver que autoantónimo no es un neologismo tan _neo. _Lo único que le veo de desventaja es que no se puede aplicar a las palabras que son homofonas y antónimas, por eso creo que anto-homónimo puede ser más funcional como lo expliqué antes.
> Alberto,
> Bipolar, no queda y suena "políticamente incorrecto", no crees?


Puede que no te guste, pero significa que tiene o se puede ver desde dos polos opuestos. ¿Qué tiene ello de políticamente incorrecto? ¿es acaso machista, fascista, homófobo, xenófobo o racista? Acaso quieres decir que tiene connotaciones peyorativas porque la bipolaridad se considera una psicopatología. Pero esta palabra tiene un significado en electromagnetismo, del que se derivó en sentido figurado el concepto psiquiátrico: Bipolar: "Que se refiere a todo objeto o sustancia que tiene dos polos magnéticos de signo opuesto". ¿Por qué no derivar de aquí un concepto "inocuo" para la lingüística?..


----------



## hablante.mx

Alberto, perdón por poner un comentario algo irónico en el contexto de  una conversación seria, lo puse entre comillas por esa razón. Tal vez  sea algo de humor más local dado que un estulto ex-Presidente, aquel de  "Jorge...José Luís Borgues", y de su "Primera Dama" admiradora de  "Rabina Dratagore", saturó en su publicidad con el odioso uso de  muletillas "políticamente correctas" (según él) de: "chiquillos y  chiquillas, los mexicanos y las mexicanas",  etc. y lo peor del caso es  que dejó escuela entre los políticos. Tomados de un estilo que quizá  podría caber en un idioma como el inglés donde los artículos son  neutros, ya que en español en caso de requerirse se puede usar: un(a)  amigo(a).  Pero eso se sale del tema de esta hebra, ya en  la página de la RAE hay un artículo al respecto y otro donde  infructuosamente insistieron en que se debía usar sexo en lugar de  género cuando se habla de personas. Hablarán con mucha  "corrección política" y les encantan los eufemismos para disfrazar las  cosas pero sus hechos ....
Reitero mis disculpas por ese desliz, pero  si escucharas como machacan todo el día sus atrocidades lingüísticas  que con tanto virtuosismo crean sus publicistas, perdón "creativos"...  también estarías harto y comprenderías mi exabrupto.  Pero ya no  lo puedo editar, tal vez el moderador tampoco guste de estos exabruptos  y tenga a bien  y esté ansioso de borrar esta digresión que sólo distrae del tema central.

Volviendo al tema,  bipolar: adj. que tiene dos polos (RAE).  Lo que puede ser muy general,  con el sufijo -ónimo uno sabe que se trata de un nombre, auto- que él  mismo, ant(i)- que expresa ideas opuestas.  En mi opinión es más  preciso, cualquiera que entienda la palabra antónimo lo puede entender.
Considerando que también hay antónimos graduales, y complementarios, no necesariamente opuestos (ver gramática de la RAE).  
La  mayoría de los ejemplos que se me ocurren son complementarios.  Autoantónimo funciona para las que se escriben igual, su significado se  puede inferir analizando cómo se compone el nombre y tiene más tiempo en  uso, al menos en inglés autoantonymous (ver la liga en el comentario  #52). No veo que daño pueda hacer eso, mi duda se debe a que no queda  para palabras no homógrafas como cima-sima, que sería anto-homófona, que  me queda claro, pero no me gusta mucho y tengo duda de la o de anto-  porque originalmente es  ant-ónimo de anti- no antó-nimo.

Por cierto, todavía no hay opiniones sobre "anto-homónimo", me gustaría conocer su opinión.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Bueno, yo creo que éste hilo no puede dar mucho más de sí porque corresponde ahora a los académicos pronunciarse y elegir o inventar una palabra que exprese lo que queremos decir. O sea, que debemos esperar sentados...


----------



## luyansan

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Como bien se sabe si alguien tiene, por poner sólo un ejemplo, una finca y la da en arrendamiento entonces ese alguien recibe el nombre de arrendador y quien tome en arrendamiento dicha finca recibe el nombre de arrendatario.Ahora bien, el verbo *arrendar*, de donde proceden tanto arrendador como arrendatario, *significa tanto* *el ceder* *como el* *adquirir por cierto precio el goce o el aprovechamiento temporal de algo*, esto es,*la misma palabra (arrendar) significa ideas contrarias*.El mismo fenómeno sucede con el vocablo *alquilar*.Así pues mis preguntas son:
> 
> ¿Cómo se les llama a las palabras tales que cumplen con la condición de tener dos significados opuestos el uno del otro?...
> 
> ¿Es correcto el decir que dichos vocablos son antónimos de si mismos?...




Más de nueve años después he encontrado que el fenómeno se llama *enantiosemia* y que el término 'autoantónimo' es el que se usa. Para más información:


19 autoantónimos: palabras que significan una cosa y la contraria



Un saludo, 

Luis


----------



## Xiscomx

luyansan said:


> Más de nueve años después he encontrado que el fenómeno se llama *enantiosemia* y que el término 'autoantónimo' es el que se usa.


Estimado *Luis*:

Lo siento por ti, pero debo decirte que has perdido más de nueve años en llegar a una conclusión que ya expuso *Doktor Faustus* en #32 el 28-07-2009, mucho después de que tú participaras en #14, #16 y #17, en febrero 2007. Por favor, no te lo tomes a la trágica.

Si no me he descarriado, se han aportado 11 definiciones para referirse a la bicéfala familia lingüística que consta de una veintena de palabras que gozan de una simultánea dualidad contrapuesta, «mucho huerto para tan poca semilla», como diría mi tía Burdils.

En #29,  *Doktor Faustus*, nos _asabienta_:


Doktor Faustus said:


> […] quisiera difundirles una nomenclatura propuesta por el filósofo Roberto Rojo y que a mí me parece muy elegante: *palabras jánicas.* […]


Ahora nos faltaría saber quién ha sido el padre de la criatura neológica: *jánico* / *jánica* —que, como a otros, a mí se me antoja perfecta para bautizar a esta tribu dual— si el filósofo don Roberto Rojo o el psiquiatra don Albert Rothenberg:


> *Pensamiento Jánico*. Denominación propuesta por Albert Rothenberg, psiquiatra norteamericano, en 1971. El pensamiento jánico (del dios romano Jano) se caracteriza por concebir activamente dos o más ideas, imágenes o conceptos opuestos simultáneamente. Los conceptos opuestos o antitéticos se conciben como existentes uno junto al otro o igualmente operativos y verdaderos. Es un pensamiento complejo, diferente del pensamiento dialéctico, de la ambivalencia y del pensamiento de los niños o de los esquizofrénicos. Tiene lugar en plena consciencia, en plena racionalidad y facultades lógicas plenamente operativas pero se hace uso de mecanismos del pensamiento onírico aprovechándose de materiales inconscientes. Es capaz de pensar en un concepto y en su contrario sin problema.
> (citado en el _I Congreso Internacional de Neurociencias y Comunicación_ por el catedrático Francisco José Rubia Vila en "El enigma de la creatividad"), Valencia, 22-09-2011.


Por mi parte, puedo aportar otra jánica (DLE):
*
nictálope. *Del lat. _nyctălops, -ōpis_ 'que solo ve de noche', y este del gr. νυκτάλωψ, -ωπος _nyktálōps, -ōpos_ 'que no ve de noche', de νύξ, νυκτός _nýx, nyktós_ 'noche' y ὤψ, ὠπός _ṓps, ōpós_ 'vista'.
*1. *adj. Biol. y Med. Dicho de una persona o especialmente de un animal: Que ve mejor de noche que de día. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Biol. y Med. Dicho especialmente de una persona: Que tiene dificultad para ver de noche o con luz escasa. U. t. c. s.

Un saludo y feliz vuelta al cole.


----------



## luyansan

Xiscomx said:


> Estimado *Luis*:
> 
> Lo siento por ti, pero debo decirte que has perdido más de nueve años en llegar a una conclusión que ya expuso *Doktor Faustus* en #32 el 28-07-2009, mucho después de que tú participaras en #14, #16 y #17, en febrero 2007. Por favor, no te lo tomes a la trágica.
> 
> Si no me he descarriado, se han aportado 11 definiciones para referirse a la bicéfala familia lingüística que consta de una veintena de palabras que gozan de una simultánea dualidad contrapuesta, «mucho huerto para tan poca semilla», como diría mi tía Burdils.
> 
> En #29,  *Doktor Faustus*, nos _asabienta_:
> 
> Ahora nos faltaría saber quién ha sido el padre de la criatura neológica: *jánico* / *jánica* —que, como a otros, a mí se me antoja perfecta para bautizar a esta tribu dual— si el filósofo don Roberto Rojo o el psiquiatra don Albert Rothenberg:
> 
> Por mi parte, puedo aportar otra jánica (DLE):
> *
> nictálope. *Del lat. _nyctălops, -ōpis_ 'que solo ve de noche', y este del gr. νυκτάλωψ, -ωπος _nyktálōps, -ōpos_ 'que no ve de noche', de νύξ, νυκτός _nýx, nyktós_ 'noche' y ὤψ, ὠπός _ṓps, ōpós_ 'vista'.
> *1. *adj. Biol. y Med. Dicho de una persona o especialmente de un animal: Que ve mejor de noche que de día. U. t. c. s.
> *2. *adj. Biol. y Med. Dicho especialmente de una persona: Que tiene dificultad para ver de noche o con luz escasa. U. t. c. s.
> 
> Un saludo y feliz vuelta al cole.




Jajaja, créeme que no he perdido ni un segundo de mi vida en este tema después de mi última participación en este hilo; solo he aportado algo que salió publicado en un periódico español. Me alegro de que el tema quedara zanjado.


Un saludo, 

Luis


----------

